# Mishawaka, IN - Meyer 8.5 super v for sale



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

i have a Meyer 8.5 super v for sale. Price includes mount, harness, handheld controller, and plow. Plow is barely 2 yrs old it came on the truck and we run westerns so selling it as a complete. Everything works and according to the owner and the dealer is still under warrantee. Prior owner used it to plow his lane and that's it so not much use on this like new plow. Asking 4,000 obo. Mount and harness are still on the truck if you wanna see it work. I am located in Mishawaka IN. Feel free to call or text 574-532-6574


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Forgot mount and harness will fit a 2011 to 2016 superduty and who all know what else the harness fits


----------

